# Is Taylor Lautner on steroids?????



## CityHunter (Dec 16, 2009)

Look at this video! lol

30 pounds of muscles!!! Nice!!

What's your opinion?????






YouTube Video


----------



## maniclion (Dec 16, 2009)

It's not hard to add muscle to bones...especially when you start right and lifting...this kid will quit lifting and become the skeleton he was....


----------



## Arnold (Dec 16, 2009)

he must have been a twig before he started, and if he IS on steroids (which I don't think he is), they are not working.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2009)

30 pounds of muscle?
Where?


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Dec 16, 2009)

he now weighs 130

and get that Twilight shit out of here


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2009)

he's laughing at himself... cute little boy. what is he like 16? hopefully he'll stick to it. myspace vampire boys are anorexic, literally.


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2009)

All drugs


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## maniclion (Dec 17, 2009)

I think the only steroids that kid is taking are anti-inflammatories for his swollen o-ring....


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 17, 2009)

Rest assuredly, I believe I speak for everyone when I say, "Who gives a shit, who gives a fuck." 

That is all.


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 17, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> Rest assuredly, I believe I speak for everyone when I say, "Who gives a shit, who gives a fuck."
> 
> That is all.





Thx for your contribution!


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 17, 2009)

No, lacking the vascularity, shoulders, traps.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 17, 2009)

Gay.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 17, 2009)

Why is that when it comes to weight training, so many go stupid.

He's an actor who has a personal trainer, a nutritionist, the time, and a multi-million dollar incentive.  Why is it so hard to believe that he could put on 30 pounds naturally?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 17, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> All drugs



This post has my approval.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 17, 2009)

DOMS said:


> Why is that when it comes to weight training, so many go stupid.
> 
> He's an actor who has a personal trainer, a nutritionist, the time, and a multi-million dollar incentive.  Why is it so hard to believe that he could put on 30 pounds naturally?



Thank you.

What the fuck.  The kid just looked in shape in the movie.  He was tan.  And they found any and every moment to show him WET.  Compare this with the other "heart throb" who looks like hes been living in a hospital bed and you got a night and day difference.

Son of a bitch.  The fucking kid is just cut and without removing any clothes youd never know it.

Ugh.  Crybabies.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 17, 2009)

I hated the first movie, got asked into watching it for my wife-bored the fuck out of me, and I hope this little ass clown dies of fucking AIDS.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 17, 2009)

I loathe pop-culture, I really do...I honestly feel like puking when I think of all the people sucked into things like this....


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Dec 17, 2009)

maniclion said:


> I loathe pop-culture, I really do...I honestly feel like puking when I think of all the people sucked into things like this....



This ^

How Twilight Works - The Oatmeal


----------



## ectomorph141 (Feb 24, 2010)

Sorry to bump a somewhat old thread but I was also shocked to see how much he gained from the first movie.  As mentioned above, you cant tell how ripped he is until you see the movie.  I looked up the workout routine and it took him 9 months.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 24, 2010)

ectomorph141 said:


> I looked up the workout routine and it took him 9 months.


 
And from the looks of it, I would estimate he did maybe... 1 set of squats in those 9 months?

Hmm.. Maybe not.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 24, 2010)

The real question would be what he looks like now, or even a few months after they finished filming. I think he did personally.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 24, 2010)

Reminds me of this lil' fellah...


----------



## ectomorph141 (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes I am guessing they concentrated more on his upper body.   He was 140 and is around 170 now. Similar to what I did in 3 months 7 years ago.


----------



## pitman (Feb 24, 2010)

are you serious ???? look at that smile hes on cock.!!! just like your on his cock...go back to school...


----------



## fufu (Feb 24, 2010)

^ The new Alex Vega?


----------



## pitman (Feb 24, 2010)

fufu said:


> ^ The new Alex Vega?


 your dick will set you free !!!


----------



## fufu (Feb 24, 2010)

pitman said:


> your dick will set you free !!!



Touche


----------



## pitman (Feb 24, 2010)

fufu said:


> Touche


 pound it !!!!!!


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 24, 2010)

I say it's a momentary workout pump after months of getting lean.

It's like showing your dick after you jerked off on Pitman's pimple face vs just getting out of a cold ice skinny dip.


----------



## pitman (Feb 24, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> I say it's a momentary workout pump after months of getting lean.
> 
> It's like showing your dick after you jerked off on Pitman's pimple face vs just getting out of a cold ice skinny dip.


ohhhhh baby !!!!look at my clean face on my avatar last year but clean ass face mr dead clean !!!!


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 24, 2010)

YOU'RE SO HAPPY!! Good for you!!

Marry that pimple popper lover boy!!


----------



## pitman (Feb 24, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> YOU'RE SO HAPPY!! Good for you!!
> 
> Marry that pimple popper lover boy!!


other pimple popper lover boy poster on your bedroom wall with cock right over your chin, while you sleep ...yea that poster....


----------



## brk_nemesis (Feb 24, 2010)

..its called taking a young kid who knows nothin about lifting weights, and due to the fact hes an actor($$$$$$$$), hiring some of the best nutritionists and trainers money can buy and whipping him in shape. Put anyone on here in the same situation at that age, we'd all be just as big if not bigger.


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 24, 2010)

Better response than I'd have guessed, LOL.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 25, 2010)

I think that boy might be on food....quick call the FDA another muscle gaining supplement they should ban....


----------



## Glycomann (Feb 25, 2010)

Steroids are pretty rampant in Hollywood.  I don't see why this is even a debate.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 25, 2010)

Glycomann said:


> Steroids are pretty rampant in Hollywood. I don't see why this is even a debate.


 
Because he doesn't have the look of a person on steroids. He looks like a skinny kid with toned muscles and 7% bodyfat. 
His delts are small, his triceps are non-existent, his legs are puny. 
He looks like he was on the bench press and curls workout and a low carb diet. That's about it.


----------



## Chong Li (Mar 1, 2010)

dude looks good. lots of haters


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 4, 2010)

I think someone should punch the little cunt in his vagina.


----------

